# Did anyone else get a motorcycle after watching Akira?



## HareBrain (Jul 6, 2016)

A friend asked me today why I first got a motorbike 25 years ago, given that I already had a car and didn't need a bike for transport, and it came to me that it was largely because I'd just seen the film Akira (of which I was a massive fan) and ... er, wanted to be a member of a Tokyo biker gang. Except in Guildford.

Then I wondered if that was the case with anyone else.


----------



## Juliana (Jul 6, 2016)

Heh. No. I didn't get a motorbike. But I did watch Akira twice in the movies and then again when it came out on... Dvd? Vcr? Can't remember, whatever we had in the olden days.


----------



## ratsy (Jul 7, 2016)

NO, but I do have this shirt...Supernatural Akira Mashup....Dean | Shirtoid


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 7, 2016)

I've never seen Akira but have always wanted a motorcycle. Next time I'm near Brighton you better have a spare helmet....


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 7, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I've never seen Akira but have always wanted a motorcycle


I've never seen Akira and NEVER wanted a motorbike.
But I've had three of them and two scooters.
One of the Scooters was a necessary evil to get from Kilroot to Antrim. Otherwise you had to get a bus to Carrickfergus, train to Whiteabbey, train to Antrim and nearly 3 distance as by road. No direct public transport. Though there WAS a railway line once from Carrickfergus to Antrim.

I couldn't bend my legs after driving from Belfast to Evesham (actually it was the Liverpool to Evesham bit that was bad).

A mixed grill in McAllisters on the Antrim coast road is lovely after driving in the rain all day. The reality isn't like the movies. Not when it rains, or a bee gets inside the full face helmet with seized screen, or winter time*.

Not an occupation if you have bad sinuses even in good weather.

* I just remembered ICE! Even stupid Volkswagon Transporters are better than bikes or scooters on ice.


----------



## galanx (Jul 7, 2016)

Never heard of Akira; always wanted a bike- got my first one as soon as I turned 16 and owned three before I got my first car- and that was in Canada (okay, Vancouver, which doesn't have real Canadian weather- still chilly in December).


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 7, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Next time I'm near Brighton you better have a spare helmet....



Can you get together with all the other people who want me to get a spare helmet, and figure out which size would fit you all?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 7, 2016)

After watching the film _Purple Rain_ I was severely tempted to get a Harley like the one Prince rode - the only time I've ever shown an interest in motorbikes. It looked so cool.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 7, 2016)

I used to be a biker but it was simply what I was back in those days. Not really inspired by anything.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 7, 2016)

_Akira_ is a really great film; I still watch it, and still enjoy it. After seeing it I was tempted to get a low-orbit laser gun.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 7, 2016)

Stephen Palmer said:


> After seeing it I was tempted to get a low-orbit laser gun.


Now yer  sucking diesel and firing on both cylinders!


----------



## Nick B (Jul 7, 2016)

I couldn't tell you how many times I've watched Akira. It is a lot though. Never wanted a motorbike though.
I did want a hardsuit after watching bubblegum crisis. Still don't have one.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 7, 2016)

I definitely want a cat bus and a giant herbal bath.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 7, 2016)

Quellist said:


> I did want a hardsuit


The one in your avatar is only rented for the photo shoot?


----------

